# Horse Rescue



## decco247 (Nov 4, 2008)

I have come across the dog, cat, donkey etc rescue centres but would like to know if there is a horse rescue centre in southern portugal, i have come here with my 15 year old dutch warmblood and miniture shetland pony, horses have always been my passion and in the uk I ran a small equestrian shop advising on feeds and care and so forth, I realise its a whole different kettle of fish here and have learnt very quickly about the changes, and am now ready to take on more horses however they seem to be extremely expensive here and in very poor condition, so would like to rescue but it seems even the 3 legged have a price on their heads, can anyone shed any light on this?


----------

